# How to mix ground venison help?



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok Now that we have some deer meat, I was wanting to grind our ouwn hamburger meat. Now what is the best way to do it? Do I mix something in with it to keep it from being dry or what? 

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

go to your grocery store and ask for beef fat mix it 60/40 fat


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*cheap brisket*

Go get you 5# more brisket than you have deer meat cut it all up mix it. 
The cheap one's with all the fat on them. It comes out very lean and you end up with twice meat the for half the price. Taste great too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I use packer trim beef briskets mixed 50/50 with the venison Kelly. Cut them into cubes or strips about the same size and use one of each into the grinder to keep from having to do alot of mixing. One grind for chili meat and twice ground for hamburger.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys for your help! I am going to give it a whirl!

Kelly


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

we usually mix 1 pound of beef tallow to 10 pounds of deer or get the cheap ground beef logs(hambuger) and just kinda look at it till it looks right....


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Have I got a better one for all you guys. Mix the deer about 70/30 with bacon. Buy the cheapest you can find. For example sometimes you can get a 4-5lb box of ends and pieces. Just mix it all in. I learnd this from a processor who gets $3.00lb using your deer. You can also chop up some japs in real small pieces and mix in as well. Talk about awesome tasting hamburgers. Takes the game taste out and is darn so good. You can also take this same recipe and make dang good chili, be sure and make enough for your friends. Ok, one more, take the same deer, bacon combo ground up real good, cut fresh japs in half and clean them out. Stuff one half full and press the other half down on top to form a seal. Take your finger and wipe off the excess around the edges. Take a strip of bacon and wrap it real tight around the jap. Pull on the bacon to make it long and thin. Place on a grill on the very top rack until bacon cooks. O, I forgot. Take the deer and bacon ground up mix and cook it before placing in the jap. After it is almost done add a bunch of cheese to it. Plain american or velvetta. After it melts add a little bread crumps to the mix. The cheese and bread crumps help thicken it up. So now you have the best tasting hamburgers and japs as a side dish. PM me after you try it!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Kelly, we don't mix it until we cook with it. We just vacuum and freeze. Then depending on what we're making, we'll mix in a little fat if needed (burgers). For spaghetti sauce and other things, we just use it straight so it's leaner. Christy


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

ifish2 said:


> Kelly, we don't mix it until we cook with it. We just vacuum and freeze. Then depending on what we're making, we'll mix in a little fat if needed (burgers). For spaghetti sauce and other things, we just use it straight so it's leaner. Christy


Thanks Christy, I went ahead and just ground the deer meat and vacuumed packed it and when I get ready to cook it, I will add a little fat to it! Thanks woman! Hope all has been going well with you guys! We need to go fishing soon!

Kelly


----------

